
Facial recognition systems stumble when confronted with million-face database - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/23/facial-recognition-systems-stumble-when-confronted-with-million-face-database/
======
gwern
Very relevant to the recent hoopla about that Russian face-recognition/social-
media tool.

